# The X-Files is back; pad in case football runs late



## japaget (Mar 12, 2007)

New episodes of the X-Files are returning to TV after a record or near-record hiatus. The first new episode airs Sunday, January 24 on FOX right after the NFL post-game show. Air time is approximately 7 pm Pacific in the Los Angeles area; check your local listings for start time elsewhere. Post-game shows are highly rated, so if the football game runs long the post-game show is likely to air in its entirety and the X-Files will start late. I'd recommend padding by an hour or more even if you don't live in the Eastern time zone.


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

This is true. Anyone think the game would end early, and X-Files then start early? i'm guessing not much chance of that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dschwartz said:


> This is true. Anyone think the game would end early, and X-Files then start early? i'm guessing not much chance of that.


They have a post-game show scheduled. I suspect they would fill whatever time falls between the end of the game and the beginning of X-Files with post-game stuff.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The game isn't over yet. It might be over by 10, but it will be close. If they show the post game, this won't air till 10:30.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Pad pad pad!!!


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Still showing football material.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

Countdown of 4 minutes till XFiles.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Padding by 30 minutes should be good enough.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

X-files has started (around 7:24 on the West Coast). Pad accordingly.


----------



## 650hpAMG (Dec 10, 2014)

Another reason why I despise watching sports-especially football. Missed half of the x-files.


----------

